# Durban Radio ZSD



## Neil Purdon (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Neil Purdon (Aug 21, 2010)

I came across this newspaper cutting from 1999 of the final cw transmission from Durban Radio ZSD. Wish I had a recording.


----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

CQ CQ CQ DE ZSD ZSD ZSD GE =

Goodbye to Morse our trusted friend,
We've been together until the very end.
Together we covered heavy seas,
Learned to love your A B Cs,
What remains is only 73s.
As W/T goes silent key,
With the very final QRT,
It will be remembered by many a soul,
As it played its vital role,
For those in peril at sea. 

+ VA


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi David

ZSD was the first station I ever worked. I was a 2nd R/O first trip at sea on a coastal tanker called Bufallo/ZSUH. I had to send the TR as we left port bound Port Elizabeth I think. Slow shaky CW, my first message. It is very nostalgic thinking back on those days. The silence on 500 kHz is deafening.


----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

J. Davies said:


> Hi David
> 
> ZSD was the first station I ever worked. I was a 2nd R/O first trip at sea on a coastal tanker called Bufallo/ZSUH. ... ... The silence on 500 kHz is deafening.


J. Davies, Neil Purdon started this thread, I loved the old newspaper clipping so much, I used optical character recognition and a publishing program to make it look as "hot of the press" as I could. 

I agree with you: The silence on 500 kHz is deafening. The beautiful music died. 

73

DR
N1EA


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

ZSD was really handy in that they had 4 and 8mhz W/T too, so if ZSC was busy you'd often find that ZSD would take you straight in. I don't think I've ever seen a single picture of ZSD though so thanks for this !!


----------



## Michael Kirwan (Mar 18, 2006)

Neil Purdon said:


> I came across this newspaper cutting from 1999 of the final cw transmission from Durban Radio ZSD. Wish I had a recording.


Neil,

Thanks for sharing that cutting.

Have a listen to ZSC on this website Küstenfunkstellen der Welt und ihre Erkennungszeichen / Sylvester Föcking

Below the yellow HELLO click on Kustenfunkstellen (coastal stations)

On map click over area you wish to hear Morse from.

Michael


----------



## Neil Purdon (Aug 21, 2010)

Michael Kirwan said:


> Neil,
> 
> Thanks for sharing that cutting.
> 
> ...


Thanks Michael

Lovely to hear Cape Town Radio again and some of the others too, Great site.

Regards, Neil


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

djringjr said:


> CQ CQ CQ DE ZSD ZSD ZSD GE =
> 
> Goodbye to Morse our trusted friend,
> We've been together until the very end.
> ...


my favorite song - lyrics in original formf


----------

